# Pulled from a old mag a Miter jig for the table saw.



## azwoodworker (Jul 9, 2013)

I wanted a way to accurately cut miters 8 in tall by 15 inch wide miters for a number of live edge coffee tables with box shelves. This lined up with getting paid by brother law with used mahogany 3/4 by 5-inch panel or floorboards in lew of money for hauling I did. I mentioned it to some friends and now I have three projects for Flag boxes for military boxes. Sometimes it does not help to share. Could use the table saw and I have a large Dewalt 16-inch blade radial arm, but the RA is just not tuned enough for accuracy. Wanted something with no setup.

In an old wood mag, a female woodworker did a nice drawing she make a miter jig for the table saw for making flag boxes. Put it together with what I had but still had to buy some T tracks. Ouch they are expensive.










Did some test cuts with the longboards for the box shelving and came out real nice. I was doing lap joints but had some design experts tell me the shown joint does not fit the modern look. Oh Well.

So miters it is.


----------



## Peteybadboy (Jan 23, 2013)

This is what I use for 45 degree miters.


----------



## azwoodworker (Jul 9, 2013)

Had to shrink the size the camera phones pict use a lot of space now.


----------



## azwoodworker (Jul 9, 2013)

"This is what I use for 45-degree miters." - Petey Yes nice. I like that idea and you added some uniqueness I did not think of like the carpet. Is that what that is and what made you do that? the green I mean.

I have a number of crosscuts but I did not want to have to change the saw angle. I am trying to increase production time with fewer changes to the tools for setup. Could be a folly. Trying to produce 1500 sq ft shop production in 300 sq feet. not a lot of room. If I make jigs I try to limit the changes I have to make.

-


----------



## LulaBell (9 mo ago)

Very nice jig. I'd like to duplicate it for my small shop but I am unfamiliar with the T track hole down devices. Can you send us a link to identify the source? Thanks
LulaBell


----------



## gbarnas (Sep 25, 2021)

Found a source for aluminum track that seems fairly inexpensive if you're not 100% sold on the blue stuff:
https://orangealuminum.com/t-track-1/

This has a clear anodizing finish.

Lots of different/interesting materials on the website as well.


----------



## yamato72 (Apr 5, 2021)

> If I make jigs I try to limit the changes I have to make.


It takes up a lot of space but you get can't-mess-it-up 45* miters out of it without having to adjust the blade. I like it.


----------



## brtech (May 26, 2010)

> Found a source for aluminum track that seems fairly inexpensive if you re not 100% sold on the blue stuff:
> https://orangealuminum.com/t-track-1/
> 
> This has a clear anodizing finish.
> ...


I've been an Orange Aluminum customer for years. Great product. Never had any issues with them. Haven't needed any track for a while, but I used to buy enough 4' lengths at a time to make shipping reasonable and then I always had plenty in stock for my next project.


----------



## azwoodworker (Jul 9, 2013)

Looks like a good fit. Thank You.


----------



## azwoodworker (Jul 9, 2013)

Yes, it is a great jig that worked out well.

I got the T tract from Rockler and was in the store but cost more than I think it should cost. Does the function 
https://www.rockler.com/universal-t-track-universal-t-track

These are the hold-downs. https://www.rockler.com/hold-down-clamp-5-1-2l-x-1-1-8w


----------



## BurlyBob (Mar 13, 2012)

I built a jig much like yours a couple of years ago. I used toggle clamps on my fence edge. It works quite well. Grumpy Mike and I did a lot of back and forth contacts about it. I found that it requires a full kerf blade. a thin kerf blade will bow during the cut and it will result the a curve on the miter. I went so far as use a 7 1/4" cross cut blade as it's stiffer and doesn't flex during the cut. Another thing I noticed that the jig/board will also rise up as it's pushed thru the cut. I just make sure to put a decent amount of pressure on the jig as i pass it thru the cut.


----------

